# Cheap Food That Isn't Fast Food



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody have any favorite non-chains in Canada that are cheaper (say 8-12 dollars a plate) but not fast food.

I recently went to an A&W. For about ten dollars I could get a burger, fries and a small milkshake. Ten dollars! For a greasy burger and a glass of lard. Now, I remember being a boy and going for a four dollar breakfast when working with my Dad or out hunting. Eggs, bacon and a glass of milk. Yes that was 25 years ago, but is there still a place with say, an 8 dollar breakfast. 

Does anybody have any favorite restaurants for this in, Victoria, Vancouver, Calgary, Montreal or Toronto? I visit those cities on a regular basis and if you know any cheap spots that aren't too far away from the main hotels, I'd like to hear it. 

I remember there was a diner I ate in with a bohemian friend of mine when I was in Vancouver for a conference. We were told the staff was "edgy". After entering and told, "Get a seat. Over there. Coffee is on, pour it yourself" (I thought that was rude, my buddy thought it was "edgy"). I told her that I wouldn't be eating there. I later found out that was one of the more expensive options and you paid extra to be insulted. 

C.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I dont have any suggestions per se but I do utilize two resources I think can help you. especially as you have listed numerous cities.
First is www.urbanspoon.com. This is also available as a free app on your phone. Basically a restaurant search site where you start off by putting in the city you are looking for and then you can further clarify approximate pricing and type of cuisine. Each restaurant page will have basics sometimes including links to actual websites and menus as well as reviews.

Second is www.chowhound.com. I am a member of this site although I don't visit quite as often as AAAC. These are forums similar to AAAC but are mostly broken town by geographic area. So, you would go to the forum entry for Vancouver and search through the threads to see if there was one that interested you. Or, if they did not answer your question you could join and ask a question like "Where are the best breakfast places near the such and such hotel for under $10." This is a particularly good resource where you will get local foodies who have the most up to date knowledge on retsurants in their area.

Personally, I use them both. When I went on my honeymoon, I spent quite a bit of time researching Vancouver and Victoria on Chowhound and I found the members knowledgable and personable.

Hope this helps.


----------

